# necks



## circjam (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all....just posted a new tread and it did not take. We will see if this does and then I will complete...thanks..circjam


----------



## circjam (Mar 14, 2009)

HI ALL...I play three guitars, two have a more V shaped neck and one has a more flatter neck. All three are quality guitars. When I play the 2 with the thicker neck, I tend to get very sore above my left wrist after about 1 hr. playing, but I do not experience the same with the flatter neck. I did fracture my wrist as a child if that has any bearing. If anyone has had similar experiences of neck configurations to pain, I sure would be interested how they overcame them. I thank you in advance.....You too Ship...!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Howdy partner*

As we get a tad older in life those broken body parts can come back and haunt you while playing guitar.
What you might want to try is to re-position your guitar and the quickest way I can think of at 5:25 in the morning would be to get your self a foot stool, like the ones classical guitar players use and that way it willl bring up the body of your guitar and creats a different position one that is more ergonomic for your wrist.
However if this doesn't help and it will take some time for your body and wrist to re-adjust to this new position, you may have to think about the type of guitars you purchace in the future, you might have to look at selling your Washie and Epi and look for guitars with out the V neck.
Hope this helps you out.Ship.....................and mostly welcome to a nicer forum, great bunch of kids here


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Where do you place your thumb on the neck? Is it directly on the back of the neck, ala classical style, or is over the top of the fingerboard, ala Hendrix style? I find that with thick necks, if I try to use classical style with thumb directly on the back of the neck, it just kills my forearm. I've always found it much more comfortable playing Hendrix style with my thumb over the top.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have much the same problem, except it is a double jointed thumb that aches. I look for guitars with big necks. Wish my strat had a thicker neck. Like acoustic guitar sized.


----------



## circjam (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks guys...I have tried the stool as ship suggested and no results. I have small hands and do play with the thumb over the top as far as a short thumb can reach


----------

